# Ascent: Infinite Realm (A:ir)



## hunterseyes (14. August 2019)

Nun warten ja Kenner des Spielegenres schon etwas länger, immer in der Hoffnung, dass es auch in Europa mal eine Beta oder gar mehr erscheinen wird. Was haltet also ihr vom Projekt A:ir?
Im Grunde wurden Bless, Gw2, ArcheAge und BlackDessert in einem Spiel perfekt zusammengeführt und um einige tolle Inhalte erweitert.
Habt ihr es schon ausprobiert? Seid ihr genau so gespannt auf die Veröffentlichung, die endlich wieder ein großartiges AAA-mmo zur Welt bringt? Zumindest sehen die ersten IngameVideos aus Korea atemberaubend aus und mach Lust auf mehr, viel mehr!

http://mein-mmo.de/air/


----------

